# [boot] Error 2: Bad file or directory type (résolu)

## Neuromancien

Bonsoir,

J'ai copié une installation Gentoo sur une autre partition en créant une archive stage4. Lorsque je veux la démarrer, Grub me donne l'erreur :

```
Error 2: Bad file or directory type
```

J'utilise un noyau généré par Genkernel. Le système de fichiers est différent (ext3 au lieu de ReiserFS). Le problème peut-il venir de là ?

----------

## Mickael

Tu as changé ce qu'il faut dans ton fstab sur ton nouveau pc/disque dur?

Montre nous ton fstab et ton grub (menu.lst) stp

----------

## xaviermiller

dans ce cas, pourquoi ne t'en assures-tu pas en vérifiant que ReiserFS est bien en dur dans le module  :Wink:  ?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Tu as changé ce qu'il faut dans ton fstab sur ton nouveau pc/disque dur?
> 
> Montre nous ton fstab et ton grub (menu.lst) stp

 

Le fstab contient :

```
/dev/sda3      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda6      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro,users   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0
```

Le grub.conf contient :

```
# Gentoo 2

title Gentoo 2

root (hd0,2)

kernel (hd0,2)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.22-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 vga=791 udev

initrd (hd0,2)/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.22-gentoo-r9
```

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> dans ce cas, pourquoi ne t'en assures-tu pas en vérifiant que ReiserFS est bien en dur dans le module  ?

 

Je ne comprend pas ta réponse. Ma deuxième Gentoo est installée sur une partition ext3...

----------

## lgmar75

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> J'utilise un noyau généré par Genkernel. Le système de fichiers est différent (ext3 au lieu de ReiserFS). Le problème peut-il venir de là ?

 

Assure-toi d'avoir bien compilé le support ext3 en dur dans le kernel.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *lgmar75 wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   J'utilise un noyau généré par Genkernel. Le système de fichiers est différent (ext3 au lieu de ReiserFS). Le problème peut-il venir de là ? 
> 
> Assure-toi d'avoir bien compilé le support ext3 en dur dans le kernel.

 

C'est bien le cas...

Pour résumer, les différences entre les deux installations sont :

- Le système de fichiers (ext3 au lieu de ReiserFS). Le support de ext3 est bien activé dans le noyau.

- Le répertoire /boot n'est pas sur une partition séparée. J'ai adapté mon fstab en conséquence.

----------

## Neuromancien

Personne n'a une idée ?

----------

## ghoti

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Le système de fichiers est différent (ext3 au lieu de ReiserFS)

 

Naturellement, tu as vérifié l'intégrité de ta partition ext3 (fsck) ?

Si c'est bon, lance un LiveCD et vérifie que tous les fichiers nécessaires à grub sont bien présents dans /boot/grub. 

Tu devrais au minimum avoir les fichiers suivants :

```
default

device.map

e2fs_stage1_5

grub.conf

menu.lst

splash.xpm.gz (uniquement si tu utilises un splashscreen)

stage1

stage2
```

Si tu n'es pas certain, réinstalle grub.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   Le système de fichiers est différent (ext3 au lieu de ReiserFS) 
> 
> Naturellement, tu as vérifié l'intégrité de ta partition ext3 (fsck) ?
> 
> Si c'est bon, lance un LiveCD et vérifie que tous les fichiers nécessaires à grub sont bien présents dans /boot/grub. 
> ...

 

Il n'y a pas de problème sur cette partition. D'ailleurs je peux la monter et l'utiliser en chroot. Grub est installé sur ma première Gentoo et fonctionne sans problème.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "Bad file or directory type"
> 
> This error is returned if a file requested is not a regular file, but something like a symbolic link, directory, or FIFO.
> ...

 

Moi je réinstallerais quand même grub même si tous les fichiers sont présents....

----------

## salamandrix

J'ai eu le même soucci avec une copie...

Vérifie les droits sur la racine /

 *Quote:*   

> ls -ld /

 

 (Chez moi ils étaient de 700 avec l'appartenance pour l'utilisateur courant. Je suppose que lors du boot, grub n'avait pas les droits pour aller dans /boot et en conséquence considérait le répertoire comme non valide).

----------

## brubru

Salut !

Moi aussi, j'ai eu ce problème en faisant mumuse avec des installs linux.

Ce lien explique tout:

http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/12068_3744711_1

En gros, les versions récentes de e2fprogs utilisent des inodes de 256o par défauts pour ext3 en prévision du passage à ext4.

Grub legacy ne gère pas ça, et comme le focus est mis sur grub2 ça va peut-être pas changer.

Une solution possible est d'utiliser ext2 pour la partition /boot ou alors on peut forcer la taille des inodes à 128o (mkfs.ext3 -I 128 /dev/sda1)

En espérant que ce soir bien cela.

Bruno

(mon premier post sur ce forum ! je parcours souvent mais c'est la 1ière fois que je réponds !)

----------

## xhub

Ça devrait être fixé dans la dernière révision de grub (0.97-r5) : 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=214563

----------

## Neuromancien

 *xhub wrote:*   

> Ça devrait être fixé dans la dernière révision de grub (0.97-r5) : 
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=214563

 

C'est bien le cas !  :Smile:  Merci à brubru et xhub !

----------

